# debating....



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Indoors ....... outdoors... indoors.... outdoors..... 


shoot in a stuffy room...... shootin in Mother Nature's playground... 


shoot under bright lights...... shoot in the sun light.... 


shoot in a mechanically controlled environment.... shoot in the rain, cold, and/or snow.... 


hmmmm ... what to do.. what to do... 

anyone else having this problem???



I don't wanna shoot indoors yet!


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

I love shooting outdoors....thats why I shoot archery....but here in Michigan our weather this time of year sucks....cant wait to go indoors after hunting season....our indoor season doesnt start in my area until January tho....that also sucks...on nice days I'm already shooting my indoor setup outdoors


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah, you kinda go thru withdrawals when outdoor season stops. Kinda like being on a great vacation and then having to return to work. At least bow season has started so I can sit in a treestand and watch the wildlife around me. It ain't shooting but it gives me the same feeling. I'm getting my indoor arrows built and still tweaking my 3D bow to accommodate my broadhead arrows but not shooting nearly as much as I was. It seems that this season came to an end much too quickly...


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Argh....Just found out this weekend that our indoor league is going to be starting 3 weeks early....:mg: Since I only have a couple of days to set up the indoor bow, I'm gonna see if I can get away with shooting the fat arrows with my outdoor bow after playing with my launcher some... :zip: :wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

montigre said:


> Argh....Just found out this weekend that our indoor league is going to be starting 3 weeks early....:mg: Since I only have a couple of days to set up the indoor bow, I'm gonna see if I can get away with shooting the fat arrows with my outdoor bow after playing with my launcher some... :zip: :wink:


since we're starting so early......I just got one thing to say...







































*I want points please!!!!*:biggrin:


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

montigre said:


> Argh....Just found out this weekend that our indoor league is going to be starting 3 weeks early....:mg: Since I only have a couple of days to set up the indoor bow, I'm gonna see if I can get away with shooting the fat arrows with my outdoor bow after playing with my launcher some... :zip: :wink:


Why not start with your outdoor arrows than change to fats when indoor bow is ready. 20yrds is 20yrds inside or out.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

capemaybowman said:


> Why not start with your outdoor arrows than change to fats when indoor bow is ready. 20yrds is 20yrds inside or out.


Now Bill, that would be too easy...... you know we newbies like to complicate things....:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

montigre said:


> Now Bill, that would be too easy...... you know we newbies like to complicate things....:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


 :nod: :zip:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

For me, indoor started September 27. That was the last arrow of our state 900 round. At that point, the little arrows went back into storage and the big boys come out to play. :whoo:

For the first time in YEARS, we're about to have an indoor range that is fully climate controlled. It can't get opened soon enough.


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't have that problem...we're outdoor year round, even our indoor league!
.:shade:

I'm not crazy about shooting under lights, but it's better than not shooting.


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

The deciding vote for me is when it gets too cold outdoors, then I go indoors.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

I have just lost the drive to shoot. I love indoors and came off the best season last year, but I am now going after deer. I bought a vantage elite at mids this year and its still sitting in my bow vise. I will have something setup soon, BHFS and a FS rig. Gonna try the pins.......


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

I cant believe yall are still talkin target..... Its time to kill bambi!!!My target rig retired for me the 1st week of sept and wont be disturbed until around thanksgiving


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> I cant believe yall are still talkin target..... Its time to kill bambi!!!My target rig retired for me the 1st week of sept and wont be disturbed until around thanksgiving


:nono:

Not for this gal.... closest I get to killin' Bambi is the Animal Round... or ummmm..... foam..... 

:lol:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

AGPank said:


> I don't have that problem...we're outdoor year round, even our indoor league!
> .:shade:
> 
> I'm not crazy about shooting under lights, but it's better than not shooting.


Florida... :doh: ok.. you're forgiven..... 



r302 said:


> The deciding vote for me is when it gets too cold outdoors, then I go indoors.


:thumbs_up:




VA Vince said:


> I have just lost the drive to shoot. I love indoors and came off the best season last year, but I am now going after deer. I bought a vantage elite at mids this year and its still sitting in my bow vise. I will have something setup soon, BHFS and a FS rig. Gonna try the pins.......


See ya at PWA then???


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

r302 said:


> The deciding vote for me is when it gets too cold outdoors, then I go indoors.


2nd that about 45 degrees


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

montigre said:


> Now Bill, that would be too easy...... you know we newbies like to complicate things....:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


 I know. When you get lazy like me you will shoot your skinnys indoors also.


IGluIt4U said:


> :nod: :zip:


What so funny you are probably the same way. Oh thats right did you ever get your outdoor bow set up?


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

nanayak said:


> :nono:
> Not for this gal.... closest I get to killin' Bambi is the Animal Round...


X2 :thumbs_up...I do all my huntin' at Safeway.....:lol:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

After nearly 10" of rain last week from the tropical storm, today is the first day this week where the sun is shining and the temps will be above 53.... I'm gonna take a partial mental health day from work and worship the sun by shooting a half round. WooHoo!! :smile:


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

you all are lucky i just moved and there isnt any archery shops or clubs within 2 hours. fortunately i should have another month at least to find somewhere to shoot indoors with my wife and kids . no hunting here either as of now i dont know anyone or anywhere to go .


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> I cant believe yall are still talkin target..... Its time to kill bambi!!!My target rig retired for me the 1st week of sept and wont be disturbed until around thanksgiving


So, how are the food plots? Thriving or dieing? 

So far mine are all sprouting. Winter peas are about 3" sprouts, kale is coming, beets are trying. If I timed it right and the deer leave them alone, they should be mature at 1 week gaps starting around November 25. That way the deer can have a nice Thanksgiving meal.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

bo-w said:


> you all are lucky i just moved and there isnt any archery shops or clubs within 2 hours. fortunately i should have another month at least to find somewhere to shoot indoors with my wife and kids . no hunting here either as of now i dont know anyone or anywhere to go .


If you've settled in the Sacramento area, you may wish to check out this club located just south and east of Folsom Lake off US 50. Web site is: http://www.eldoradohillsbowmen.com/ 

"El Dorado Hills Bowmen is an archery club located in the Northern California foothills just off Highway 50 in El Dorado Hills offering 28 fixed targets at varied distances and terrains. Membership presents many benefits such as preferred parking, monthly club shoots and the friendships that can help you grow your archery skill. On most days it is open to the public for a small day use fee of $2 per archer."


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

montigre said:


> If you've settled in the Sacramento area, you may wish to check out this club located just south and east of Folsom Lake off US 50. Web site is: http://www.eldoradohillsbowmen.com/
> 
> "El Dorado Hills Bowmen is an archery club located in the Northern California foothills just off Highway 50 in El Dorado Hills offering 28 fixed targets at varied distances and terrains. Membership presents many benefits such as preferred parking, monthly club shoots and the friendships that can help you grow your archery skill. On most days it is open to the public for a small day use fee of $2 per archer."


unfortunatly we are about 2.5 hours west of sac. for the time being . I will however check out all of the local ranges and clubs when we get out there. we are staying with family untill i find work. hopefully sac.thanks montigrie


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

unfortunately im about 2.5 hours west of sac staying with family untill i find work and a place to live (hopefully around sac)
i will be headed that way in the next few days and am planning to check out the local archery shops and ranges while im there . hopefully my kids will allow it lol. thanks montigre.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

LOL
do what Prag and I did yesterday...shoot a 600 round outdoor, then move inside for some 5-spot....ahhhh...life IS good


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> LOL
> do what Prag and I did yesterday...shoot a 600 round outdoor, then move inside for some 5-spot....ahhhh...life IS good


Just be careful where you stand under the oak trees. :mg:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

they are doing so so,they just need some water on em.... Deer are more interested in the acorns right now, which is fine with me cuz the food plots will be kickin by late season



mag41vance said:


> So, how are the food plots? Thriving or dieing?
> 
> So far mine are all sprouting. Winter peas are about 3" sprouts, kale is coming, beets are trying. If I timed it right and the deer leave them alone, they should be mature at 1 week gaps starting around November 25. That way the deer can have a nice Thanksgiving meal.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> LOL
> do what Prag and I did yesterday...shoot a 600 round outdoor, then move inside for some 5-spot....ahhhh...life IS good


Sure Mac.... rub it in...... 



pragmatic_lee said:


> Just be careful where you stand under the oak trees. :mg:


Ummm...... ok.... explaination please..............


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

nanayak said:


> Sure Mac.... rub it in......
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...... ok.... explaination please..............


Let's just say that a little divine intervention may be what sent Mac to the restroom minutes before a widow maker limb crashed to the ground in the very spot where he was standing.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

nanayak said:


> Florida... :doh: ok.. you're forgiven.....
> 
> 
> :thumbs_up:
> ...


Yup, at some point. Was going to go today but not gonna happen. Redskins,wings and beer are on tap for today.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Days like today, make me not mind shooting 20 yards....very windy, but since I was primarily working on form and not where the arrow hit... it's ok.... for now...


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

montigre said:


> Now Bill, that would be too easy...... you know we newbies like to complicate things....:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


:thumbs_up:



IGluIt4U said:


> :nod: :zip:


what's so funny??? :noidea: You know some of us women like things a bit complicated.... :wink:



pragmatic_lee said:


> Let's just say that a little divine intervention may be what sent Mac to the restroom minutes before a widow maker limb crashed to the ground in the very spot where he was standing.


Ok.... So Mac has the Gift of Foresight.... I see.... err... he does.... :lol:


----------

